# الصلاة الدائمة لأبونا  القس يوحنا باقى



## النهيسى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الصلاة الدائمة لأبونا  القس يوحنا باقى


" ينبغى ان يصلى كل حين و لا يمل " لو 1:18 .


يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجى :

" هئ نفسك الصلاة بالصلاة الدائمة فى قلبك " .



لقد خلقت لتصادق الله , و ذلك بالحديث الدائم معه و هذا هو الحال فى السماء بعد ان اتركم هذه الارض , و لكن اقول فى خجل " إنى امل من كثرة الصلاة " .

+ اشير عليك بأـن تحدد اوقات الصلاة كل يوم , تتعود عليها و لو بتغصب فى البداية , لتتذوق من خلالها حلاوة الحديث مع الله .

هذا ما افعله , فاصلى صباحا و ليلاً لكنى لا استطيع اصلى طوال النهار .

+ ردد اية او مزمور , او جزء من ترنيمة أو تسبحة , او صلاة قصيرة تطلب بها الله و تناجيه , فتشعر به معك طوال اليوم .

و لكن متاعب الحياة تشغلنى و افكارى تطيش فى امور كثيرة .

+ ساعد نفسك بضبط شهواتك و التنازل عن بعض الماديات .

ردد اليوم هذه الصلاة " محبوب هو اسمك يا رب فهو طول النهار تلاوتى "

( مز 97:119 ) ( الاجبية ) .​​


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا نهيسي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ونصائح تحفة
ميرسى لك كتير اخ النهيسىعلى النصائح المهمة
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*


شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2010)

ميرررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا نهيسي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ونصائح تحفة
> ميرسى لك كتير اخ النهيسىعلى النصائح المهمة
> المسيح معك ويباركك


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> ...


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
مرور جميل جدا


شكرا على الموضوع



ربنا يبارك حياتكم


​*


----------

